# My Savannah Monitor.



## ToeChecks (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is a video of my Savannah monitor eating a few super worms! thanks for watching!


----------



## agent A (Jun 20, 2013)

wow either that's a small lizard or those are REALLY REALLY big worms :lol:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 20, 2013)

I wouldnt call that a small lizard lol


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jun 20, 2013)

That was my first thought!

Big guy or girl.

How long have you had it?


----------



## ToeChecks (Jun 20, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> That was my first thought!
> 
> Big guy or girl.
> 
> How long have you had it?


its a girl and i have had her for a little over 3 months. i didnt get her when she was a baby. she was already about 16 - 18 inchs when i got her. she isnt going to be a big savannah i know that already but she is still growing pretty quickly!


----------



## sally (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, that is an amazing creature!


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 21, 2013)

What a big lizard! Om nom nom, dessert time!

(Who says mantids are the only creatures that can enjoy mealworms?  )


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jun 21, 2013)

How big will she get? I knew someone who had one of those water monitors that got huge!

I'm not at all familiar with the savannah monitor.

Do you have other lizards, snakes etc?


----------



## ToeChecks (Jun 21, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> How big will she get? I knew someone who had one of those water monitors that got huge!
> 
> I'm not at all familiar with the savannah monitor.
> 
> Do you have other lizards, snakes etc?


My Savannah will get between 3.5 -5 feet since its a female. males get to be atleast 4.5 - 6 feet. mine is about 3 feet right now. water monitors get much much bigger then savannahs. i would love to have a water monitor if i had the room. right now i have a Mellers Chameleon, a Sulcatta Tortoise and my Savannah Monitor. but i have many many insects and arachnids lol


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jun 21, 2013)

Oooooh you should do a post with pictures of all your pets! That would be fun!

That's really big!


----------



## ToeChecks (Jun 21, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> Oooooh you should do a post with pictures of all your pets! That would be fun!
> 
> That's really big!


im going to eventually! even though this is the mantid forum hahaha


----------

